# Rockabilly guitar licks



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I know a few of you are members over at TDPRI, so you might have already seen this.

A member over there has put together a site with tabs, and youtube links, to some rockabilly guitar solos. Its great fun to dial in some slapback delay, a bit of reverb, and conjure up your inner Cliff Gallup:

http://rockabillyguitarlicks.blogspot.ca/


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you for the link bagpipe. Great stuff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow. Nice resource. Thanks for that!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Sweet! I've been wanting to work on my rockabilly!


----------

